# My Munchie girls



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Would love to hear some opinions on my LaMancha doelings.. (Will be dry yearlings come spring)

I know these aren't the best pics... and they are fuzzy.. but that's all I have that is UTD right now 

So first is Hallie 









And then Promise 









I have a few more ok pics I will have to find..


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Sorry, I am no good with conformation, but I am an _expert_ on cute....and they rate adorable


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

hehe!! Thanks  I happen to think so too  LOL!

oh BTW it looks like Hallie toes out in the rear, but she doesn't.. she was just standing weird cause she was mad at me :lol:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They are cute! I'm not good with conformation either.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I don't want to do an in depth conformation but the main faults I see on Hallie are a short rump and dip in topline. Main faults in Promise would be a tad short bodied?


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

They both look really nice, but it's hard for me to tell under the fuzz


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks guys 

I know it's hard with all the fuzz :laugh:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Nah, I don't think there is a dip in Hallie's topline, she's just uphill and the pic was taken at a strange angle.
Do you want an in depth critique, Skyla?


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

These picture do NOT help these girls any.. my sister doesn't like helping me with pictures so it's hard to get a good picture to judge... Hallie doesn't really dip unless I set her up and she acts like a nut :roll:

Sure Emma  What you can tell 
here are the links to their pages on my site.. (Again.. my sister took these pics :roll: )
http://jfdairygoats.weebly.com/jr-does.html


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

For Hallie....
Pros:
Looooooooong...
Nice blending throughout
Very Dairy and feminine
Nice angulation in the rear 
Straight front legs
Long, level rump
Strong pasterns
Good extension of brisket

Cons:
Could use more depth
Neck could be longer

Nice girl :thumbup: Okay, give me a bit to do Promise


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks Emma  :hug:


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:laugh: Okay, I don't feel like typing everything, but she's almost exactly like Hallie, just has more depth, a longer neck, and doesn't have as much length.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

:hug: Welcome.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL!! :laugh: Thanks Emma


----------

